# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΑΣΤΗΡΑ IZZY

## MEN1979

Καλημέρα...έχω ένα βραστήρα izzy,τον βάζω στην πρίζα πατάω το μπουτόν και αρχίζει να βράζει κανονικά.το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν σταματάει να βράζει μεχρι να πατήσω το μπουτόν πάλι.επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα οι βραστήρες έτσι λειτουργούν ή κόβουν με κάποιο θερμοστάτη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ούτε και εγώ έχω ιδέα από βραστήρες .... αλλά μάλλον θα έχει μόνιμη λειτουργία , εκτός και έχει κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας. για να σταματάει μόνο σε περίπτωση υπερθέρμανσης ή μικρής ποσότητας νερού . έτσι το φαντάζομαι να είναι φτιαγμένο.
Αν σε ενοχλεί πιθανόν επειδή θα βράζει έντονα ... ίσως αν άλλαζες το πιθανό θερμικό λειτουργίας με κάποιο πιο μικρό σε βαθμούς κελσίου να μετρίαζες την βράση.
Το προσπέκτους για αυτόν τον βραστήρα τι λέει? για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας? είναι φτιαγμένο για να δουλεύει μόνιμα?

----------


## MEN1979

Δεν έχω προσπέκτουσ.αυτό που παρατήρησα ειναι ότι το μπουτόν απο κάτω έχει ενα έλλασμα μεταλικό.Δίπλα απο εκει έχει μία τρύπα που οδηγεί μεσα εκει που βράζει το νερό.Μήπως με τους ατμούς αυτό το έλλασμα ζεστένεται και κλείνει το μπουτόν?

----------


## MEN1979

Τελικά αυτό ήταν..είχε πιάσει σκουριά το μεταλλικό έλλασμα  και δεν άκανε συστολή διαστολή την ώρα που έβραζε το νέρο και δεχοταν τους ατμούς,ώστε να μην κοβει το μπουτόν το ρεύμα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εγω 3-4 που εχω δει μολις το νερο βραση κλεινει ο βραστηρας.

----------

